# Kindle Cover for guys?



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

My brother's birthday is coming up and he just recently got a K2, but doesn't have a cover.  I want to get him one, but I can't find one he'll like.  He's turning 27, and he's into a sort of "hipster" style, I guess.  He likes things kind of funky/retro/offbeat, and I haven't been able to find anything like that.  I know I could get him a plain black cover, but that's so boring for him.

Do you have any suggestions?  I've trolled amazon with little luck.  My budget is $30-$50.

Thanks!


----------



## typo (Jul 30, 2010)

I have been perfectly happy with my Patagonia cover that I have had and used for a year and a half. It's padded, the straps on the corners hold my K2 well and it zips closed. It only comes in black, however.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just ordered the dark gray Alcantara Sleeve for my new Kindle 3... I think it's pretty cool and definitely different from most all other Kindle cases and sleeves.



The company is in the UK, but I paid with Paypal and the cost was just under $50 including shipping. If you haven't heard of Alcantara before, it's commonly used by Ferrari, Porsche and other high-end sports car manufacturers for their interiors.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

As a dude, EliteElishi has a few fabrics that I'd consider unisex or masculine enough to purchase.

- Green Polka Dots and Blue Polka Dots
- Apple Green Leaves
- Midnight Blue
- Chocolate, Gold and Teal Stripes
- Funky Flowers
- Plaid
- And perhaps Sparrows on Almond


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I had the M-Edge Latitude Jacket in red/black on my K2 and am hoping that M-Edge produces it in the same colors for the K3.  (See the link in my sig for a look.)


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Klear Kase... And skin it with something he's into.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

911jason said:


> I just ordered the dark gray Alcantara Sleeve for my new Kindle 3... I think it's pretty cool and definitely different from most all other Kindle cases and sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> The company is in the UK, but I paid with Paypal and the cost was just under $50 including shipping. If you haven't heard of Alcantara before, it's commonly used by Ferrari, Porsche and other high-end sports car manufacturers for their interiors.


I like the look of that sleeve, 911Jason! Could you point me to the web address where you purchased yours?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Check out out Buy, Sell, Trade Board:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,5.0.html

Many members are upgrading to the K3 and selling their K2 covers at really good prices. You could probably pick up an Oberon for around $45-50.


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

Here's was my "manly" choice, M-Edge Latitude in camo and Decal Girl Scorpio skin:


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

DCSholtis said:


> I like the look of that sleeve, 911Jason! Could you point me to the web address where you purchased yours?


Click the picture, I made it a link to the site.

I had to e-mail them to ask about a K3 sleeve since they don't have them up on the site yet. They made me one for the same price as the K2 sleeve.

There's also a whole thread dedicated to them here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18534.0.html


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

GhiiZhar said:


> Here's was my "manly" choice, M-Edge Latitude in camo and Decal Girl Scorpio skin...


That's by far the most masculine combo I've ever seen. Thanks for giving me a peek into "the other side" of Kindle accessorising.

My dad is getting my K2 once my K3 arrives and I'm also buying my boyfriend a graphite K3. It's nice to see that there are some manly options that doesn't involve skulls and grim reapers!


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

911jason said:


> Click the picture, I made it a link to the site.
> 
> I had to e-mail them to ask about a K3 sleeve since they don't have them up on the site yet. They made me one for the same price as the K2 sleeve.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Much appreciated.


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

JAVOedge has some nice patterns, like snakeskin, tweed, and carbon fiber:

http://tinyurl.com/2ul63q2


----------



## KBAlan (Jun 11, 2010)

I love the Octovo vintage leather case http://www.octovo.com/product.aspx?cid=64&amp;amp;amp;pid=7 but at $75 it is a bit pricey


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Amazon's and Noreve's covers are a safe bet.  M-edge is also a good way to go.

Gene


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

@ concrete queen

I may have just the thing for the funky young man: it's a hemp cover with a black ?stencil? on the front that is (I believe) what they call "tribal" in design.

http://www.amazon.com/Eco-nique-natural-Kindle-Global-Wireless/dp/B003812LHI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1281606497&sr=8-1

and at the low end of your price range no less!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Kind of a tribal barbie look...


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

krystalspin said:


> @ concrete queen
> 
> I may have just the thing for the funky young man: it's a hemp cover with a black ?stencil? on the front that is (I believe) what they call "tribal" in design.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I think that'll be perfect for him, I went ahead and ordered it. 

Thanks for all the other suggestions, too! There are some awesome covers out there.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Well I know you already got one for him but I like reading the Kindle with no case around it and really feel how thin and light it is so my wife and I use the Belkin Neoprene sleve. It's black and cushioned with nice padding around the zipper so it doesn't come in contact with the Kindle. That is what i'll get for the K3 when Belkin makes it. That way I can just slip it out and read it but still protect it around the house from the kids or in transit.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I used to use the same Belkin case and you're right, it's very nice and simple. =)


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

I must say, as a male, I prefer the plain black leather Amazon cover...


----------

